# When to start puppy classes?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

You should check with your vet about when the pup can start puppy classes. I think it's usually after they've had their second round of shots, at about 10 weeks. Reputable training centers will have requirements for vaccination and want to see evidence of vaccination from your vet.

Some locations have more training options than others. You can ask your breeder or vet for recommendations, check akc.org for lists, or just do a phone book or Google search. It all depends on the particular trainer but I think dog training clubs are often a good choice and may be less expensive than canine centers that are operated for profit and which may offer training classes, doggy daycare, grooming etc. Then there's Petco and Petsmart etc. Their trainers vary widely and unless you don't have any other option, probably not the best choice.

If you give your general location others may have specific recommendations.


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

lrosica said:


> hello everyone! Newbie here. We just got our first golden on Friday.. so I am sure I will have tons of questions..
> 
> 1. When can we start puppy classes?
> 2. Where do you take your puppy for puppy classes?


Our puppy (11 weeks) starts tomorrow: she also did one class 2 weeks ago but we did not like it.

As far as where, just look online where you can take classes closest to where you live.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I started Beamer at 8 weeks and Fenway at 10 weeks (when I picked him up). Both training facilities just required proof of vaccines- which would only be distemper/parvo at that point.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree, as soon as your vet gives you the OK, I would enroll ASAP. It is not only a great tool to bond with your pup, but it helps desensitize them and get them comfortable around different things. Between 8 and 16 weeks is huge for your pup.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If I were you, I would do a google search for obedience clubs in your area. They are the best generally. I would also discuss the parvo risk in your area with your vet and have a conversation with the vet about 'risk vs. reward'. I am fortunate to live in an area that doesn't see parvo much at all. It is therefore much more important for my puppy to get out and socialize, meet people and see things than keep him home. Your puppy is a sponge at this point, so unless your vet says that you all have a high parvo risk, it is more important to get him out in the world. Certainly be careful about let him down to potty in areas where there might be high dog traffic but put his carrier in the car and take him places, put him in the buggy at Home Depot on a firm surface (the basket will hurt his feet) and let people give him treats for sitting nicely etc. This is just as important a part of training as 'sit' or 'stay' and you can get started now. Take him every place you can, but always make sure you have a baggie full of yummy little treats for people to give him. Go out in front of a shopping center or the library or a kids' soccer field/dance studio/play ground. The more places he goes the better


----------

